# Where can I buy patterned heat press vinyl?



## SassyFrass (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi!
Does anyone know where I can buy heat press vinyl in cute patterns? I already have zebra, leopard..really looking for polka dots, stripes, hearts, etc...I'm having no luck with the places I currently order. (signwarehouse, beacon, us cutter). If anyone has any suggestion, I would love to hear them!! Thanks a ton!


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

Imprintables Warehouse has some Vinyls with patterns. http://www.imprintables.com/product/spectra-patterns,324,64.htm

You can even send them artwork, and they will print a specific pattern for you.


----------



## SassyFrass (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks! I'll check it out!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ditto on the Imprintables Warehouse. Especially if you want something unique, then you can have it made.


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

Alpha Supply has a bunch of these too..


----------



## JustBob (Apr 28, 2011)

Amandazon247 said:


> Alpha Supply has a bunch of these too..


Sadly, no polka dots anywhere to be found. Not on imprintables, Alpha, Coastal, or specialty. 

Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

it will be very labor intensive but you can cut out your own. or maybe just make your own in your cut software and cut out a bunch of circles


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JustBob said:


> Sadly, no polka dots anywhere to be found. Not on imprintables, Alpha, Coastal, or specialty.
> 
> Anyone have any other ideas?


I think you can request Imprintables.com or Stahls.com to print you up just about any pattern you want. They use their print and cut vinyl cutters to make what you need.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I think you can request Imprintables.com or Stahls.com to print you up just about any pattern you want. They use their print and cut vinyl cutters to make what you need.


Rodney is right - we can print any pattern you want. Just call the 800-347-0068 number and talk to one of the customer service reps. They will get you setup!


----------



## JustBob (Apr 28, 2011)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Rodney is right - we can print any pattern you want. Just call the 800-347-0068 number and talk to one of the customer service reps. They will get you setup!


Rodney, thanks, and Steve, thanks for answering. 

When looking at your page here: http://www.imprintables.com/product/spectra-patterns,324,64.htm

I have a customer interested in some of the patterns you offer, but we are having a really hard time getting a good look at them. Is there a gallery of images available that is larger than these super-tiny thumbnails?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

JustBob said:


> Rodney, thanks, and Steve, thanks for answering.
> 
> When looking at your page here: Heat Transfer Vinyl
> 
> ...


You can see them in our catalog or I can put together a pdf for you that shows them better. Send me a PM if you would like the pdf.


----------



## pxs93710 (Jun 21, 2010)

You can also get some a yard of material and heat press it to Twill USA PS965. You can then laser cut it then heat press to garment.You get the look of an applique. I think the PS965 runs less than $5 a yard.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

here is a JPEG of the catalog page showing the patterns better


----------



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

If you are looking for cutesy stuff like polka dots, vinylcouture.com is the place to go! You will LOVE their stuff!

HTH!


----------



## hippiechick45 (Jun 19, 2016)

I saw a cute shirt with a pattern that looks like a vintage photo for the pattern cutout of vinyl. It is very unique. I would like to have some! Has anyone seen any of this?


----------

